# "Lost in the Supermarket...."



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Is it me (because I'm old) or did anyone else read the heading on the front page of _Chef Talk_ to the old Clash song??

(And was that song its inspiration? Curiousity has gotten the better of me - I've been fighting this post for 2 days...)


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

the old ones are the best...songs that is.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What, _Straight to H&#101ll_ (Ah, I defeat the censorware!)

"...it ain't Coca Cola&#153. It's rice"

That's one of my favorites from them. But the writer did mention the Clash in that piece.

Phil


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

I used to follow the clash on tour * saw all their early tours right up to the give em enough rope one.

Curiously, Joe had moved to Somerset & was involved with a local arts centre & was putting on a gig with the mescaleros. I thought it would be cool to go & say hi & thank him for letting me in through the back doors without paying for a ticket so many times in the past.

Then he died.

He was in the mortuary of the hospital where I cook & it was a depressing day indeed.

My friends is Sous at the hotel where all the mourners stayed & he said they trashed the joint. Rock n Roll.

A couple of the stranglers live nearby too.

peace


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

*...A couple of the stranglers live nearby too...*

I have an old Black and White LP from _The Stranglers_. Rediscovered it while going through some picture discs to see if I could make some extra money.

After surveying my stash, I decided that I was too emotionally attached to them to sell them _anyway._


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Good on ya Chiffonade,

Smells like teen spirit.


----------

